# Peach Schnapps Glazed Chicken



## Raine (Mar 14, 2005)

Peach Schnapps Glazed Chicken

3 boneless chicken breast halves
1/2 cup flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons oil
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
2 teaspoons cornstarch
1 tablespoon brown sugar
1 teaspoon vinegar
1/2 cup peach Schnapps
1 cup regular rice
1 package frozen mixed vegetables, slightly thawed

Cut chicken in strips and shake in a plastic bag with flour and salt. Sauté strips in oil until brown, remove and keep warm. Make a paste of ginger, cornstarch, brown sugar and vinegar. Add Schnapps and cook until thick, cook another 2 or 3 minutes.

Cook rice as per package directions in a 3-quart pan; 5 minutes before fully cooked, add the vegetables.

Serve chicken over rice covered with sauce.

Serves 4.


----------

